# craziest SB story you got



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Left my Beach House in North Carolina this past Tuesday at 4:30 AM and drove to Pittsburgh. Proceeded to pack up my Van for my trip to Colorado. Had a short visit with my Mom. Left Pittsburgh for Colorado at 4:20 PM on Tuesday and arrived in Copper Wednesday 2:20 PM and hit the slopes till last chair.


Anybody else got a crazy SB story


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Between Nov 22 and Dec 21 in 2013, along with my family, I rode all 26 resorts on the Epic Pass (Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone, Arapahoe Basin and Eldora in Colorado; Canyons in Park City, Utah; Heavenly, Northstar and Kirkwood at Lake Tahoe; Afton Alps, Minnesota; Mt. Brighton, Michigan; Verbier, Switzerland; Arlberg, Austria – St. Anton, Lech, Zürs, St. Christoph and Stuben; and Les 3 Vallées, France – Courchevel, La Tania, Méribel, Brides-les-Bains, Les Menuires, Saint Martin de Belleville, Val Thorens and Orelle).

It was pretty tough, 26 resorts in 30 days with a shitload of travel in between......



First beer with my son in St Anton

Hanging with the fam up in Lech/Zurs somewhere on a mountain top lunch.


----------



## beo3 (Feb 19, 2016)

Your kids will remember that trip for all their lives. Looks like a phenomenal trip!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo said:


> (Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone, Arapahoe Basin and Eldora in Colorado; Canyons in Park City, Utah; Heavenly, Northstar and Kirkwood at Lake Tahoe; Afton Alps, Minnesota; *Mt. Brighton, Michigan*; Verbier, Switzerland; Arlberg, Austria – St. Anton, Lech, Zürs, St. Christoph and Stuben; and Les 3 Vallées, France – Courchevel, La Tania, Méribel, Brides-les-Bains, Les Menuires, Saint Martin de Belleville, Val Thorens and Orelle).


I remember you hitting up Mt Brighton and Chomps meeting you there. Easily the shittiest hill on that list. I live 60 mins away and I never go there.

I don't have any crazy stories yet, but @david_z has a goal to ride every (or most) of the ski resorts in Michigan over the course of a weekend (or something). If he's able to get the resorts to comp some passes to make it happen then I'm joining him.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

When I was a kid (18-20ish) we used to surf skate and snowboard on the same day, that was pretty unbeatable days.

Saw Malcolm Jamal Warner skiin' at Mountain High on one of those days.

i70 gets epic every day.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

beo3 said:


> Your kids will remember that trip for all their lives. Looks like a phenomenal trip!


Yeah, my wife and I will too. It was great. I will make it out there again but during a snowy time of year or summer, maybe both.... I want to crash neni's pad with my crew. 

I have probably done quite a few crazy SB trips in the eyes of the average american working class. When storms hit the rockies I would drive after work(I got off at 11pm) head out to places like Jackson, Taos, bigsky and ride powder the next morning with maybe a couple hours of sleep. I forgot my SB pants once heading to Jackson on a 24" day so I rode in jeans the 2 days we were there. Stayed slopeside at 4 seasons for free.....

During the Europe trip there was a slopeside party in Meribel France that we left after 4 or 7 hours of club style action and I drove back to Zurich to catch the flight home...... 

Here is a shot from early on in the afternoon of Le Folie Deuce...... the Meribel place. There was a DJ up on the patio later on for a while..... they had sax and violins and shit to compliment the music.

There is a lift that passes right by this place, its like half way up to the summit there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> Left my Beach House in North Carolina this past Tuesday at 4:30 AM and drove to Pittsburgh. Proceeded to pack up my Van for my trip to Colorado. Had a short visit with my Mom. Left Pittsburgh for Colorado at 4:20 PM on Tuesday and arrived in Copper Wednesday 2:20 PM and hit the slopes till last chair.
> 
> 
> Anybody else got a crazy SB story



why did you put this in the buy/sell forum? Maybe Donutz or another mod can move it to the general forum......


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Argo said:


> Between Nov 22 and Dec 21 in 2013, along with my family, I rode all 26 resorts on the Epic Pass (Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone, Arapahoe Basin and Eldora in Colorado; Canyons in Park City, Utah; Heavenly, Northstar and Kirkwood at Lake Tahoe; Afton Alps, Minnesota; Mt. Brighton, Michigan; Verbier, Switzerland; Arlberg, Austria – St. Anton, Lech, Zürs, St. Christoph and Stuben; and Les 3 Vallées, France – Courchevel, La Tania, Méribel, Brides-les-Bains, Les Menuires, Saint Martin de Belleville, Val Thorens and Orelle).
> 
> It was pretty tough, 26 resorts in 30 days with a shitload of travel in between......
> 
> ...


Did you win?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

All I have are band camp stories.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Kenai said:


> Did you win?


Didnt win the event but we had a great family experience and went to alot of places we would not have gone to otherwise. We did get alot of prizes including 2 free years of season pass, huge sponsored parties/concerts, VIP access to some other really cool events, bunch of swag....... :grin:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Someone left half a 30 pack next to my truck this year, alcohol abuse if you ask me.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> I remember you hitting up Mt Brighton and Chomps meeting you there. Easily the shittiest hill on that list. I live 60 mins away and I never go there.
> 
> I don't have any crazy stories yet, but @david_z has a goal to ride every (or most) of the ski resorts in Michigan over the course of a weekend (or something). If he's able to get the resorts to comp some passes to make it happen then I'm joining him.


Every resort no way hahahah! 

What I've thought to do is break the unofficial record set by the Snowboarder Mag crew a few years ago, they rode 12 different mountains in VT in 24h period. 

Adam and I went back and forth on maps this year and I think we could conceivably get 14 -- that gives us a little bit of breathing room even if we can't make it to the last one on the list, we'd still end up with 13. This winter just didn't work out though with the lack of snow and family stuff, etc.; but I think we are going to try and get ahead of it for next winter, because locking in the resort commitments early will be key. Ain't no way I'm paying for lift tickets during a cannonball run like that, I'll clip tickets in the parking lot or bribe the liftie with a bag of shake if that's what it takes.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

The year my daughter was born instead of going out West I ended up just taking a final hurrah long-weekend up north to Shanty Creek and Crystal Mountain. Three of us plus boards & gear for the 3 or 4 days in an '01 Jeep XJ. 

Germaine was recovering from some bug, not quite 100% but didn't seem like it would be an issue, until he was riding in the back of that XJ which probably had no life left in the suspension whatsoever.

We are literally 25 minutes up I-75 from my house and he's rolling down the back window, trying to get some fresh air. And then he's like, "Guys, I don't feel good I think we need to stop for a minute..." so I pull in to the gas station right off the freeway and he gets out, leaving Brad and I in the jeep.

Something smells a little funky. Did Germaine fucking crop-dust us before he went inside to puke?

I look over my shoulder and there is poop on the back seat. Literal human feces. I think when he was trying to heave out the window, he sharted himself, and like it sometimes does with an infant, it blew out and up the back of his drawers.

I just started laughing so hard. Now Brad and I are like, "Maybe he doesn't know that he shit in the jeep" so we go in and buy some disinfectant wipes and paper towel and whatever, and just wait for him to come back out. He doesn't know that we know that he shit his pants.

Brad says to him, "Hey Germaine, I think you dropped something in the back seat" and I couldn't contain myself at that either. 

"Dude you shit in my jeep!"

He was mildly embarrassed, having to leave his underwear and his jeans in the gas station bin, which left him only a pair of sweatpants for the rest of the weekend. After that he was fine, just needed to get it out of his system, I guess. He cleaned it up, and then he had to sit in the poop seat for the rest of the weekend. 

Incidentally, that evening when we left Schuss for the drive over to Crystal it started snowing heavy. Like real heavy. Around 1130pm the power went dark in our condo. And the one next door. And the one next to that, and so on... We kept the fireplace on and just went to sleep.

Turns out that about 18" of heavy, wet snow fell that overnight. It was absolute carnage when we stepped out in the morning. I'm talking about trees as wide around as I am literally INSIDE SOMEONE'S VOLVO completely caved in. Several cars completely smushed, others partially so. A number of families had their week/weekend completely fucked. Imagine being up there with wife & kids... Felt bad about those folk but whatcha gonna do.

But we would soldier on somehow even if we had to hike.

We were stoked for a powder day, but it wasn't just our unit or our building or even our part of the resort, nope the entire resort was without power which means no chairlifts, no anything. The roads were an emergency zone and "impassable" according to the State Police and county sheriffs, emergency vehicles only, lots of downed trees so we couldn't even try to escape and drive an hour to another ski resort nearby.

We were getting ready to hike when they finally opened up the lifts around 10am, and they were still dropping ropes at 430pm for fresh tracks on the back side of the hill.

(And that's not even my only "poop" story...)


----------



## Prunes (Sep 1, 2015)

It was a Friday afternoon in January and one of my highbacks snapped at Kreuzeck. I spent the rest of the day fruitlessly searching for a replacement in Garmisch, and Burton's office in Innsbruck (only about 60km away) had closed for the weekend. 

A good friend who skis on the German national team was in Garmisch for the day, and we made a plan to grab coffee and catch up. I explained my predicament and he suggested that I drive back to Munich with him afterwards - where a replacement would surely be available.

It was now 7:00 pm, Munich about 100km away, and the stores closing at 8:00. We made record time; rolling into Munich around 7:30, doing 200 km/h most of the way up the A95. The drive was equally thrilling and terrifying.

A replacement highback was procured and the weekend was saved!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

From this week or last week haha.

My whole life is a crazy snowboard story.


Last week I hitch hiked over 100km to meet some dude I'd never met before.

I didn't even start my journey until about 10pm 

Told buddy you better be there cause it'll be 2am & no buses or skytrains will be running anymore, I''ll be stranded with no money.

Both our phones died but buddy showed up.

He joined my local facebook snowboard group the day before.
I let him in, but didn't know it was the same guy until he posted a pic of the board he just bought.

Rode with him today


TT


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

david_z said:


> Every resort no way hahahah!
> 
> What I've thought to do is break the unofficial record set by the Snowboarder Mag crew a few years ago, they rode 12 different mountains in VT in 24h period.
> 
> Adam and I went back and forth on maps this year and I think we could conceivably get 14 -- that gives us a little bit of breathing room even if we can't make it to the last one on the list, we'd still end up with 13. This winter just didn't work out though with the lack of snow and family stuff, etc.; but I think we are going to try and get ahead of it for next winter, because locking in the resort commitments early will be key. Ain't no way I'm paying for lift tickets during a cannonball run like that, I'll clip tickets in the parking lot or bribe the liftie with a bag of shake if that's what it takes.


13-14 is a lot different than 30 lol

I like it though, I'm still down if you guys will let me in on it.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i once snowboarded for 8.5 or 9 hours straight. i was 14 or 15 at the time though.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> 13-14 is a lot different than 30 lol
> 
> I like it though, I'm still down if you guys will let me in on it.


I gotta get my shit together and plan it, just don't know when is the best time to start pitching it to the resort folks... We should hire an Uber, that way we can make it a contest like "Ride 14 resorts and drink a beer at each one" or something like that hahaha.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> Someone left half a 30 pack next to my truck this year, alcohol abuse if you ask me.


Sounds like you live in Letterkenny, ON


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Sounds like you live in Letterkenny, ON


More like pennsyltucky.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> More like pennsyltucky.


Pretty much the same thing. haha


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Love the stories  I am a former skier and my stories are fun but different....mostly girl stuff, then girls meet boys stuff. We had fun  Now I am just a mom who stops chairlifts.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Drove an hour without a heater to get to Wolf Creek. Was -40 in the valley and the coolant froze. The radiator thawed quick, the heater core didn't.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Between Nov 22 and Dec 21 in 2013, along with my family, I rode all 26 resorts on the Epic Pass (Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone, Arapahoe Basin and Eldora in Colorado; Canyons in Park City, Utah; Heavenly, Northstar and Kirkwood at Lake Tahoe; Afton Alps, Minnesota; Mt. Brighton, Michigan; Verbier, Switzerland; Arlberg, Austria – St. Anton, Lech, Zürs, St. Christoph and Stuben; and Les 3 Vallées, France – Courchevel, La Tania, Méribel, Brides-les-Bains, Les Menuires, Saint Martin de Belleville, Val Thorens and Orelle).
> 
> It was pretty tough, 26 resorts in 30 days with a shitload of travel in between......
> 
> ...


I still pity it that we haven't been in the country (not even contonent) while your epic tour through here took place :|
You've to come back one day, later in the season so you experience the good snow! (and all the après )


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

david_z said:


> I gotta get my shit together hahaha.


Guess you won't be taking your JEEP buddy:shithappens:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I was at Copper and was waiting at the top of a section of the run. My wife was below waiting, but I was waiting for her to get to the other side of the run before I rode down. This old lady on skis comes up behind me from above and says "If you are thinking of doing anything illegal, there is a ski patrol right behind me"...

I was like WTF ??? I replied "that's fine"..not knowing what in the $%& she was alluding to and continued to wait. Then she tells the ski patrol dude I was about to duck the rope on the right side of the run (mind you, the rope was about a foot away from the solid fencing they had up to prevent ski racers from going off into the trees at high speed). There was zero room and zero reason to ride between the rope and fence. If you have been to Copper near Super Bee when the runs are prepped for ski racing, you know the big fence I am talking about. 

They thought I was gonna duck that rope to ride that awesome 2' wide powder stash between the rope and fence ?? seriously ???



So ski patrol guy (He seemed in his late 70's/early 80's BTW.) comes up behind me not in any uniform, I might add, and starts into me not to duck the rope and I am like "what in the heck are you even talking about !!??" He says that, and I quote, "You looked like you were going to duck the rope". And I said something to the affect of "what in the absolute f%&* are you talking about? I have not done anything" (I was actually much more polite than that and didn't swear, but can't remember exactly what I said). I told him why I was waiting there and motioned down the run to my wife. He repeats "You looked like you were going to duck the rope". I said something like "why in the heck would I do that" and he looked at the non-existent area between rope and fence and realized how stupid the whole thing really was, and I think he may have realized how batshit crazy his lady partner was and he immediately apologized.

He seemed very sheepish after this and I told him no harm no foul, but damn... 

My wife postulated after having observed this situation that they only hassled me because I was on a snowboard.. 

Damn racist ski nazis... :finger1:

(Yes I know snowboarders aren't a race, but ...... if you ever saw the South Park Movie you would get it)


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Not sure if it's even been posted but this is my favorite

From TAG(he's on here somewhere)

The Legend Of The Gnargoyle: Origins - The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

There was a time when I thought snowboarding is boring.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> There was a time when I thought snowboarding is boring.


there are snowboarding video games that are way better (and cheaper) than the real thing...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

snowangel99 said:


> then girls meet boys stuff. We had fun  Now I am just a mom


Am I the only one who picked this out and am intrigued? are you a literal but metaphorical snow bunny?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jae said:


> Am I the only one who picked this out and am intrigued? are you a literal but metaphorical snow bunny?


I think we may need some pics to back this up:embarrased1:

Haha, pics or it didn't happen>


TT


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

That was all pre-kids. No pics sorry. Some things you have to take to the grave (and WAY too many people from my city on here that I might work with or meet IRL one day).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a similar incident with "Mountain Safety" the guys with yellow jackets on at Copper about 5 years ago. There is a relatively flat area where some trails converge if you are on the way to the park, there is a "family skiing" "slow sign" in this area.

I'm basically cruising with enough speed to just get through. The 3 ppl in the middle are waving their arms yelling to slow down. I slow down to an almost walking speed and dude tries to tackle me.......I just carved around him while he fell down....

Pretty sure that spot was just an opportunistic location to hassle snowboarders as every park rider would have to go by them so they could yell at them.

Next day I returned to investigate, as I don't appreciate being made the bad guy when I'm more than happy to follow the rules. Dude who tried to tackle me was his first and last day....mall cop attitude didn't fly with the bosslady....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowangel99 said:


> That was all pre-kids. No pics sorry. Some things you have to take to the grave (and WAY too many people from my city on here that I might work with or meet IRL one day).


Pm's? haha just kiddin' haha
Unless? :embarrased1:

Haha I'll go first haha:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Pm's? haha just kiddin' haha
> Unless? :embarrased1:
> 
> Haha I'll go first haha:embarrased1:
> ...


whoa buddy... those straws have been gone for years. :crying:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> That was all pre-kids. No pics sorry. Some things you have to take to the grave (and WAY too many people from my city on here that I might work with or meet IRL one day).


I'm glad I grew up in the pre digital age. The cell phone camera and digital camera became available after my wilder days.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> I had a similar incident with "Mountain Safety" the guys with yellow jackets on at Copper about 5 years ago. There is a relatively flat area where some trails converge if you are on the way to the park, there is a "family skiing" "slow sign" in this area.
> 
> I'm basically cruising with enough speed to just get through. The 3 ppl in the middle are waving their arms yelling to slow down. I slow down to an almost walking speed and dude tries to tackle me.......I just carved around him while he fell down....
> 
> ...


remember Christmas day that liftie had snow in his vagina, saying we ducked a rope :laughat2: thats the only time ive been on a snowmobile at Luv


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

neni said:


> There was a time when I thought snowboarding is boring.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

This year one our buses caught fire, twas on the other bus...we loaded all the kids on to our bus. But kids lost all their gear...the crazy thing was the Mt Baker Crew scrambled and got kids that lost gear...food, helmets, gloves, poles, boots, boards/skis, jackets goggles and whatever they needed to get out and still have a fun day. My bus of kids got out on the hill right away and had a full 2 hours of the entire hill with fresh tracks of iirc 8-10"...with only about 30 cars on the hill due to everybody else being stuck behind the burning bus.

Ski bus catches fire en route to Mount Baker; no injuries | KOMO


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> This year one our buses caught fire, twas on the other bus...we loaded all the kids on to our bus. But kids lost all their gear...the crazy thing was the Mt Baker Crew scrambled and got kids that lost gear...food, helmets, gloves, poles, boots, boards/skis, jackets goggles and whatever they needed to get out and still have a fun day. My bus of kids got out on the hill right away and had a full 2 hours of the entire hill with fresh tracks of iirc 8-10"...with only about 30 cars on the hill due to everybody else being stuck behind the burning bus.
> 
> Ski bus catches fire en route to Mount Baker; no injuries | KOMO


Now that is a great SB story


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> Love the stories  I am a former skier and my stories are fun but different....mostly girl stuff, then girls meet boys stuff. We had fun  Now I am just a mom who stops chairlifts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


This story is lacking in both depth and breadth. The Forum is disappointed.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> That was all pre-kids. No pics sorry. Some things you have to take to the grave (and WAY too many people from my city on here that I might work with or meet IRL one day).


Wait a second.....


The Legend Of The Gnargoyle: Origins - The Angry Snowboarder


:hairy:>


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Wait a second.....
> 
> 
> The Legend Of The Gnargoyle: Origins - The Angry Snowboarder
> ...


Thank you for the entertaining Sunday morning read. That guys a great writer! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Burton Avenger is the author- he used to be a mainstay here but he left a few months ago over differences with the direction the forum was going. They changed the business model in such a way that it became a conflict of interest for his own business to continue being a huge presence here.

He could rip a troll to shreds better than anyone.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Fullbag Snowboards*

Went to UPS store in Dillon CO, to pick up 2 Fullbag snowboards a 163 Diamond Blade & 166 Lifer.
UPS guy said nothing in yet. 
An older fella at the store said aren't you old to be snowboarding. 
Me:embarrased1: haha :|there are more of us than you think. 
Sitting in UPS parking lot I got a text from Amazon that my AC/12volt adapter was delivered to the local USPS. 
Off to the Dillon Post Office. 
Line was 15 deep. 
Standing in line. 
Who walks in?? 
The UPS guy. 
He rings bell to the back door of Post Office and disappears.
Door opens UPS guy has a flatbed filled with packages.
On top you guessed it my 2 Snowboards:dance:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> Went to UPS store in Dillon CO, to pick up 2 Fullbag snowboards a 163 Diamond Blade & 166 Lifer.
> UPS guy said nothing in yet.
> An older fella at the store said aren't you old to be snowboarding.
> Me:embarrased1: haha :|there are more of us than you think.
> ...


Wow.........that is crazy..........:sleep2:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

SnowDogWax said:


> Went to UPS store in Dillon CO, to pick up 2 Fullbag snowboards a 163 Diamond Blade & 166 Lifer.
> UPS guy said nothing in yet.
> An older fella at the store said aren't you old to be snowboarding.
> Me:embarrased1: haha :|there are more of us than you think.
> ...


YAYAYAY!!!!! Those Fullbag French boards look super duper cool!!!!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

snowangel99 said:


> YAYAYAY!!!!! Those Fullbag French boards look super duper cool!!!!


Québecois, not french. :grin:

but who's keeping score eh?


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Chomps why haven't you posted in here yet :grin: You were telling me some crazy stories the other day.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

bksdds said:


> Chomps why haven't you posted in here yet :grin: You were telling me some crazy stories the other day.


maybe _chomps is the gnargoyle....._

you could understand why he'd want to keep that quiet.

:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> …..My bus of kids got out on the hill right away and had a full 2 hours of the entire hill with fresh tracks of iirc 8-10"*...with only about 30 cars on the hill due to everybody else being stuck behind the burning bus.*
> 
> Ski bus catches fire en route to Mount Baker; no injuries | KOMO


_WRATH,..???_ :blink: You are an _evil *GENIUS!!!*_ > Get to the resort early and cause your own traffic jam to keep others off the hill!! >> 

Just _BRILLIANT!!_ Wish I'd thought of that!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Chomps good to see your Emoji Symbols BRILLIANT!!:eyetwitch2: Now give us a crazy snowboard story:laugh2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

bksdds said:


> Chomps why haven't you posted in here yet :grin: You were telling me some crazy stories the other day.





SnowDogWax said:


> Chomps good to see your Emoji Symbols BRILLIANT!!:eyetwitch2: Now give us a crazy snowboard story:laugh2:


Those "crazy" stories, as I recall, were from when I was driving limousines, not snowboarding. And they are _DEFINITELY_ nsfw or mixed company for that matter!! :blink: :laugh:


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

A junior high kid tried to pick me up on a quad ride.

"How's your day going"
Putting his arm around the chair.

"Good"
Guys, please get a clue when girls answers are super short.

"So... you came by yourself?"
"Yeah"
"Cool. How did you get here?"
"I drove"
"You drive??!! That's awesome!!"

:|


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

nutmegchoi said:


> A junior high kid tried to pick me up on a quad ride.
> 
> "How's your day going"
> Putting his arm around the chair.
> ...


Gotta admire the kid's confidence. Also, it might be a bit early in his acquisition game to think he'd pick up on "short answers". :wink:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

nutmegchoi said:


> A junior high kid tried to pick me up on a quad ride.
> 
> "How's your day going"
> Putting his arm around the chair.
> ...


While I certainly don't look (...or act) my age,.. And I'm really _quite_ flattered,.. I'm definitely no junior high kid! I appreciate the compliment tho.  >

(...the brush off _was_ a little harsh tho!) :lol:





:laugh: :hairy:


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Gotta admire the kid's confidence. Also, it might be a bit early in his acquisition game to think he'd pick up on "short answers". :wink:


You should've seen his smooth arm move over the chair. lol
I was like "What the...??!!".


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Smooth move Ex-Lax!

Okay so my craziest story would probably be going to Jay Peak with my old university outdoors group. We all loaded on a sketchy bus for the 9 hour drive. At the border it turns out one of the guys had some "legal issues" that prevented him from getting across, that delayed us all hours.

Then we finally rolled into Jay early in the morning. Grab our crap, put it in the condos, and headed out on the hill (those that could still stand). Drinking and rotten ronnies on the bus before a day of Jay Peak boarding

My liver still hurts thinking about it...


There was another time the wife and I went to Fernie for a weekend. It rained all day Saturday, I think the lifties were surprised people were still on the hill but we rode all day! Sunday morning we were treated to over a foot of fresh powder up top. Now that was a good day.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

nutmegchoi said:


> A junior high kid tried to pick me up on a quad ride.
> 
> "How's your day going"
> Putting his arm around the chair.
> ...


I love this story! You are just a hottie!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> I love this story! You are just a hottie!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


It is hard to tell when you are all covered up with googles and neck warmer.
Also people can't really tell how old Asians are.

RICE POWER! :grin:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

nutmegchoi said:


> You should've seen his smooth arm move over the chair. lol....


NutmegchoI,... SBF Snow Leopard!!!  lol

PUNK's stealin' _ALL_ my best makeout moves tho!!! :blink: 

 :laugh: :lol:

Oh Deacon,..! At a junior high level? Most chicks his age REGULARLY communicate with short & single syllable answers! So He just hasn't deciphered the dialects of the more,.. Shall we say, "_Mature_" femme fatales just yet! > :laugh:



The boy does sound like a 1st string, junior varsity "Playah" tho! :hairy:


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> NutmegchoI,... SBF Snow Leopard!!!  lol


I'll take Snow Leopard over Cougar.
Snow Leopard is a beautiful animal.

Though.
I'm sure it's not fun being chased by one. :|


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok,... You want a snowboard "Story?" Here's one! Some of you may remember me posting this. ...it's somewhat akin to BA's Legend of the Gnargoyle!! (...nutmegchoi's pre pubescent paramour reminded me of it!) :laugh:

THE SWOOP!

...Many's the time I sat, perched atop the lifts, swiftly scanning the slopes for _ANY_ sign of my prey,...! "The fallen, tearful gf being taught to snowboard by her SO!" 

With an Eagle eye, I spy her!! Tearfully sitting in the snow nursing her painfully bruised behind!! She Sobs in disbelief as she watches her frustrated and angry bf ride off down the hill in disgust at her failure.

Having spotted my prey, I quickly and skillfully, tear down the hill,... Stopping at that spot to query and express my concern at her predicament! Naturally, I tell her, I am willing to offer a helping hand, all the while proffering sincere, heartfelt condolences on the sorrowful state of her crumbling, ruined relationship!*

Having gained her trust, I deftly but gently initiate her into finer points of "Getting Down!" (...the mountain that is!!!! Binding & waxing comes later!!!!) *

MMWAHHHH HAH AHAHAAHH HAHAHHA HAHA HA ha!!!!*> :hairy: 

Junior High boy?? He was a RANK amateur!! :rofl3:



Now _THAT's_ a Crazy Story!!! :embarrassed1:


----------



## Waxico (Mar 9, 2015)

Wasn't me, but maybe 15 years ago at a Michigan resort that shall remain nameless, an aquaintance hid in the woods during the New Years Eve Torchlight parade.
The paraders are all on skis carrying flares, they play waltz music, everyone's drinking hot toddies.
So very civilized.

In the middle of the elaborate formation he emerges from the woods on a snowboard with his own flare and Joker mask, jets right through the formation. Couple of skiers fall over, The whole thing stops. Everyone boos as he jets down the hill to a waiting car.

See ya. Gone before everyone could react.
So they hated us even more after that.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

nutmegchoi said:


> Guys, please get a clue when girls answers are super short.


WTF............the same can be said about the ladies. Undressing me with their eyes........no means no.......


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Waxico said:


> Wasn't me, but maybe 15 years ago at a Michigan resort that shall remain nameless, an aquaintance hid in the woods during the New Years Eve Torchlight parade.
> The paraders are all on skis carrying flares, they play waltz music, everyone's drinking hot toddies.
> So very civilized.
> 
> ...


Would love to see this on video:grin:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> Those "crazy" stories, as I recall, were from when I was driving limousines, not snowboarding. And they are _DEFINITELY_ nsfw or mixed company for that matter!! :blink: :laugh:


Lol, those aren't the stories I'm talking about. :laughat: It involves the first thing you do when you get there.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Far from the craziest but one of the funniest/weirdest things I've witnessed, it happened about a few years ago at Mountain Creek. Small resort in NJ, tiny bunny hill. I was there teaching a newbie acquaintance. Anyway, in come Hasidic families with what looked like two dozen kids aged maybe anywhere from 5 to about 16. All with rental snowboards, not one on skis. All had snow pants on but other than that just normal street clothes, the girls had long skirts over the pants. No helmets, no goggles, no snow gloves. And no parents in sight, I guess they just dropped them off and hightailed it to the lodge. 

All these kids promptly went up the bunny hill and then proceeded to point their boards down and just straightline it to the bottom. There was no hesitation no fear and no attempt to turn or stop. It looked like it was their first time - if not on the mountain - then riding snowboards for sure. Those who managed to stay on their feet on the way down crashed straight into the liftline at the bottom, then picked themselves right up and went up the bunny hill again. 

I think first time it happened nobody realized what kind of unmitigated disaster has just arrived. The second time they decimated the liftline the whole bunny hill has cleared up. At that point the patrol reacted and the best they could come up with was netting out the lift area with protective webbing. So imagine about 20 red-faced flailing children just zoom straight down the hill and crash spectacularly right into the nets, like a school of tuna, then go up the lift and repeat the process over and over. 

Everybody was just standing around and watching this with a slack-jawed fascination. It was funny, mesmerizing and kind of awe-inspiring. The tenacity of these children was something else.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Far from the craziest but one of the funniest/weirdest things I've witnessed, it happened about a few years ago at Mountain Creek. Small resort in NJ, tiny bunny hill. I was there teaching a newbie acquaintance. Anyway, in come Hasidic families with what looked like two dozen kids aged maybe anywhere from 5 to about 16. All with rental snowboards, not one on skis. All had snow pants on but other than that just normal street clothes, the girls had long skirts over the pants. No helmets, no goggles, no snow gloves. And no parents in sight, I guess they just dropped them off and hightailed it to the lodge.
> 
> All these kids promptly went up the bunny hill and then proceeded to point their boards down and just straightline it to the bottom. There was no hesitation no fear and no attempt to turn or stop. It looked like it was their first time - if not on the mountain - then riding snowboards for sure. Those who managed to stay on their feet on the way down crashed straight into the liftline at the bottom, then picked themselves right up and went up the bunny hill again.
> 
> ...


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> A junior high kid tried to pick me up on a quad ride.
> 
> "How's your day going"
> Putting his arm around the chair.
> ...


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Crazy things happen in Mountain Creek.
This past winter, full grown man punched 12 year boy there.

http://www.nj.com/sussex-county/ind...d_in_ski_rage_attack_on_12-year-old_cops.html


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

nutmegchoi said:


> Crazy things happen in Mountain Creek.
> This past winter, full grown man punched 12 year boy there.
> 
> Doctor charged in 'ski rage' attack on 12-year-old, cops say | NJ.com



Same kid that put his arm around you??


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> WTF............the same can be said about the ladies. Undressing me with their eyes........no means no.......


Dude..... 

Dude.....

Living in vail it was like being a slab of meat dangling in front of hungry cougars in mid winter. I have been hit on with my wife standing right next to me. She always finds it funny because these rabid mountain lions just have the hardest time taking no for an answer. While it was somewhat of a compliment, I know they only wanted me for one thing.... those dirty snow Leopards need loving too I guess.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Couple times a day........"Excuse me miss.......my eyes are up here."


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> Crazy things happen in Mountain Creek.
> This past winter, full grown man punched 12 year boy there.
> 
> Doctor charged in 'ski rage' attack on 12-year-old, cops say | NJ.com





SnowDogWax said:


> Same kid that put his arm around you??


SDW with the assist.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

nutmegchoi said:


> Crazy things happen in Mountain Creek.
> This past winter, full grown man punched 12 year boy there.
> 
> Doctor charged in 'ski rage' attack on 12-year-old, cops say | NJ.com


Yeah, apparently the guy has a history of assaulting people too. 

Mountain Creek is a zoo, no other word for it.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> Dude.....
> 
> Dude.....
> 
> Living in vail it was like being a slab of meat dangling in front of hungry cougars in mid winter. I have been hit on with my wife standing right next to me. She always finds it funny because these rabid mountain lions just have the hardest time taking no for an answer. While it was somewhat of a compliment, I know they only wanted me for one thing.... those dirty snow Leopards need loving too I guess.


QFT, I worked the door at the local retro/cougar bar during uni. Drunk single women over 40 scare me, and no I didn't want to guess their age.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Noreaster said:


> Far from the craziest but one of the funniest/weirdest things I've witnessed, it happened about a few years ago at Mountain Creek. Small resort in NJ, tiny bunny hill. I was there teaching a newbie acquaintance. Anyway, in come Hasidic families with what looked like two dozen kids aged maybe anywhere from 5 to about 16. All with rental snowboards, not one on skis. All had snow pants on but other than that just normal street clothes, the girls had long skirts over the pants. No helmets, no goggles, no snow gloves. And no parents in sight, I guess they just dropped them off and hightailed it to the lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I were there to watch.
I would've given up my riding time to see that.
Kudos to those kids being fierce though.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Noreaster said:


> Yeah, apparently the guy has a history of assaulting people too.
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain Creek is a zoo, no other word for it.




I try to avoid that place as much as I could.
I have to be really desperate or night skiing will be the only option.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Not real crazy but did happen today at Copper..... Below StormKing on the Hallelujah run with some huge powder moguls. I'm on my Fullbag 166 Lifer well below a skier. Just then the skier drops and heading right at me for a head on collision. Stuck out my left hand and gave him a good old football stiff forearm shiver.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Ok,... You want a snowboard "Story?" Here's one! Some of you may remember me posting this. ...it's somewhat akin to BA's Legend of the Gnargoyle!! (...nutmegchoi's pre pubescent paramour reminded me of it!)[emoji23]
> THE SWOOP!
> 
> ...Many's the time I sat, perched atop the lifts, swiftly scanning the slopes for _ANY_ sign of my prey,...! "The fallen, tearful gf being taught to snowboard by her SO!"
> ...


Spoken like a true player. I fell for all that shit...ok I still eat it up. I admit it. Bring it on. I will take what I can get lol.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> Spoken like a true player. I fell for all that shit...ok I still eat it up. I admit it. Bring it on. I will take what I can get lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Wehehelllll now,... Where was it you said you ride??? >>>


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Dude.....
> 
> Dude.....
> 
> ...





mojo maestro said:


> *Couple times a day........"Excuse me miss.......my eyes are up here."*





Phedder said:


> _QFT, I worked the door at the local retro/cougar bar during uni. Drunk single women over 40 scare me, and no I didn't want to guess their age._



That settles it,...!!!! :blink: _Vail it is_ for next years shred vacation!!! :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

A couple from the vault...

Was dropping an indy when I was probably 18 at my local hill in NZ. Managed to land it pretty heavy with my non grabbing arm somehow ending up with my elbow on my knee, and my fist under my chin, giving myself one hell of an uppercut when I landed. I was semi dazed, spitting blood with teeth marks either side of my tongue - youch!

Also when I was in my early 20's I was at the other side of my local, and they were bombing after a nice 20cm top up the previous night. I watched one bomb go off, and the resulting slide and mentioned to my friend that it seemed to release a lot more snow than expected. The resulting avalanche was MASSIVE and bowled right through the ski field. Luckily it was a week day, and not super crowded. This thing made headline news here in NZ and personally further enhanced the absolute respect that I have for the mountains. As impressive as it was, it was scary as shit! 3rd September 2003 according to da innerwebs.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> That settles it,...!!!! :blink: _Vail it is_ for next years shred vacation!!! :laugh:
> 
> :hairy:


Chomps….idk…ru saying that the saber tooths are ripe for the pick’n….do you have special meat tenderizers or is it straight up bourbon? And wonder’n about your helpful snowboard play…cause these long in the tooth cats are usually on skis and in their oneise bunny suit to hide the adult diapers.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Some years ago, I had Dr. Dolittle kinda moments.

First at Windham, I almost ran over a porcupine?
I had no idea what that little bundle of black thingy was on my path.
We both were very lucky that I was able to avoid the him.










Within a week at Thunderidge, I saw an alpaca wondering around at a cat track.










At first I thought it was a bear and freaked out little.
(wondered if I could out run a bear on snowboard)










Later he got annoyed and started charging at people and spitting. :laugh2:










Turned out there was a near by farm where alpacas (and other random animals) often slip into the slope without passes.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

These are from some of my favorite Dr. Dolittle moments,..


----------



## Waxico (Mar 9, 2015)

Heard a story about a skier getting charged by a Coyote at Big Sky.
Coy knew skier taste like chicken.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Omg about the alpacas!!!!!! That would freak me out so badly. I have only seen deer on the trail and that was in Austria.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We had a moose come out on the trail in front of us. I have seen a mountain lion in the summer while mountain biking vail. Also have seen lots of moose and deer in summer. Have come across a bear or two, only one growled at us, bitch was scary.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> We had a moose come out on the trail in front of us. I have seen a mountain lion in the summer while mountain biking vail. Also have seen lots of moose and deer in summer. Have come across a bear or two, only one growled at us, bitch was scary.


I wanna see a pic of the moose!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I had moose come close to the house in Breck. Once a curious yearling was attracted by the sight of dogs, strange behavior for a moose but around there they are not particularly scared of civilization. 

That's from 2 years ago.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Moose are far more dangerous then lions or black bears. Moose will and have stomped the shit outta dogs. To them it's a wolf......if you're with the dog......you are part of the pack. Black bears are pussies compared to a moose......


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Moose are far more dangerous then lions or black bears. Moose will and have stomped the shit outta dogs. To them it's a wolf......if you're with the dog......you are part of the pack. Black bears are pussies compared to a moose......


Even Bambi will fuckin' kill a dog, I've seen it.

It ran right into the dog, like an NFL linebacker.
Didn't slow down one bit, hammered the dog with its chest.
Then stomped the shit out of it.

It was over in under 10 seconds, dead dog.

And not a little dog either.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> Wehehelllll now,... Where was it you said you ride??? >>>


Woe woe woe there playa.

You stay the fuck on your side of the border, you got over 300 million people down there, so roughly 150 million bitches.

we've only got 30 million, so only 15 million chics.

Ours aren't all bitches though, well @ least not my snowangel69>


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Moose are far more dangerous then lions or black bears. Moose will and have stomped the shit outta dogs. To them it's a wolf......if you're with the dog......you are part of the pack. Black bears are pussies compared to a moose......


Hmm, I don't think you've ever seen a male lion up close?

I have, like 1 foot away.

It wanted to eat me soo bad.

The BIG cat enclosure at the zoo has two fences.

One to keep the people back from the fence that holds the lions in.

Now if you jump over the people fence, you can walk right up to the lion fence.

Haha, just don't get too close, cause even though the lion fence is so taut that a human can't even make it wiggle.

The BIG male lion, could push it out about 4 feet.

He wasn't pushimg that hard cause he wanted to play with me, he wanted to sink those 4 inch fangs in my skull.

The nose on this guy, was as big as a volley ball & all scarred up from showing everyone that, he IS the king of the jungle.


If anyone would like to see lions act how theyt would in the wild, not just sit in a cage board out of their minds?

Bring a football & start tossing it parallel to the cage, right beside it.

At first it will be all females, climbing over each other, along & up the side of the fence.

Eventually the male will get pissed off & come over.

He won't take kindly to all these bitches in his way.
You will see what a BIG male lion is capable of.

You won't think Moose are tougher after that, that I can promise.


TT


It was one of the funnest days ever.
I got to pet a black panther, through the cage, but that's still pretty fuckin' cool.

And I got to pet a White Rhino, with a 4 foot skewer on its head.
Rhino's are dumb like cows. haha


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Lion = KING


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Starting to understand why your moniker is tard. We're talkin mountain lions.......not the king of the jungle. Put the glass down and slow your roll. I too play with the big cats at the zoo.......stuffed monkey works pretty well........you should up your game and stick your head in the enclosure. Still say moose are more d-a-n-g-e-r-o-u-s then black bears or mountain lions.......


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> Lion = KING


Haha yeah haha that is NOT even debatable

You might be able to dodge a moose, maybe around a tree or quick juke & roll or some shit? I don't know? Maybe possible?


A lion will pop your head like a grape, in the blink of an eye.
There is absolutely nothing you could do, you're dead. 

Seriously, if you have a zoo anywhere remotely close to you, that has lions. Pretty sure they are all wired the same?

Bring a football, you will have your mind blown.
One of the most awesome experiences I've ever had.

With the only guy I've ever met, who when I say "let me do a jump over you on my snowboard" 
Says "where do you want to lie down" 

He's married now & retired from snowboarding @ 32? 33? Something like that, poor bastard.:crying:


TT


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Every time I see timmytard's avatar, there's rhyme in my head.

Puppy, monkey, baby~

...

Puppy, monkey, baby~

Puppy, monkey, baby~~

Puppy, monkey, baby~~~


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Moose are blind as fuck though. I have been within 10' of one and just backed away slowly. I'm sure it heard me but it didn't pretend to care.... I didn't have a fence between us. I wouldn't want to snowboard around the king of the jungle, maybe dirt bike or zipping overhead....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Starting to understand why your moniker is tard. We're talkin mountain lions.......not the king of the jungle. Put the glass down and slow your roll. I too play with the big cats at the zoo.......stuffed monkey works pretty well........you should up your game and stick your head in the enclosure. Still say moose are more d-a-n-g-e-r-o-u-s then black bears or mountain lions.......


Oh come on this is crazy snowboard story thread.
I played with lions at the zoo with the only guy I've ever met that willingly lets me jump over him on a board.

The black panther must have been born in captivity?
He was a house cat, trapped in a cage.

A total ham, as soon as I hopped that guys fence, he ran over stated purring & flopping all around trying to get me to pet him.

I sat at this guys fence petting him for hours & hours.
I'm a cat guy, pussy loves me.

You just gotta know how to pet them right.:embarrased1:>

There's prolly a lot of born in captivity big house cats trapped in cages.

Some cats are just big hams, they flop right over.
This guy was one of those.


TT


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Maasai boys prove their "manhood" by grabbing a male lions tail..........really.....how tough can they be?


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Wonder that's how they got so fast at running marathons.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

nutmegchoi said:


> Wonder that's how they got so fast at running marathons.


The handful that lived sure did.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Maasai boys prove their "manhood" by grabbing a male lions tail..........really.....how tough can they be?


They sneak op on em in the wild eh?:|

Then jump out & pull their tail & run.:surprise:

Haha oh sure they do:wink:

I ain't gonna lie, that's pretty manly.


TT


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> They sneak op on em in the wild eh?:|
> 
> Then jump out & pull their tail & run.:surprise:
> 
> ...


Pffffffft........you have no idea. Maasai boys go uncircumcised until puberty. Big ceremony, elders cutting their junk, no pain meds.......and they can't "make a sound", months to heal. All this went down after they killed a lion. That was back in the day.........not allowed to kill lions anymore..........hence...the pulling of the tail.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

nutmegchoi said:


> Every time I see timmytard's avatar, there's rhyme in my head.
> 
> Puppy, monkey, baby~
> 
> ...




It's all good haha

When I see yours 

All I can see is boo kok E

Bwa ha ha ha Hopefully you don't get that.

Yeesh


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Pffffffft........you have no idea. Maasai boys go uncircumcised until puberty. Big ceremony, elders cutting their junk, no pain meds.......and they can't "make a sound", months to heal. All this went down after they killed a lion. That was back in the day.........not allowed to kill lions anymore..........hence...the pulling of the tail.


I would rather pull the lions tail.


TT


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

timmytard said:


> It's all good haha
> 
> When I see yours
> 
> ...


Hmmm...
I don't think I wanna know what that means...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

To paraphrase: "In the face"

Don't ask me how I know. :embarrased1:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

https://youtu.be/dpvLj_OB-Y0


King of the jungle


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

No salad!!! What's up with that??


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

nutmegchoi said:


> Hmmm...
> I don't think I wanna know what that means...


Correct, we'll just leave it @ that.

No harm, no foul.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> https://youtu.be/dpvLj_OB-Y0
> 
> 
> King of the jungle


Barely broke his stride.

That was a Dick Butkis tackling clinic, haha

Real time, going from full stride, to being carried away dead, as diner in someone's mouth.

In under a second.

You may not think he's the hing of the jungle?

But he knows he's KING of the jungle.

There was no hesitation what so ever there, he knows.

Sweet clip Argo


TT


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

@Noreaster


> the girls had long skirts over the pants. No helmets, no goggles, no snow gloves. And no parents in sight


So basically as long as the girls wore long skirts over their pants they were good to go. It doesn't matter if you break your legs, as long as you are abiding by our cultural laws lol.

OMG about those moose so close to your house. That is super super cool!!!!!

@TT


> Ours aren't all bitches though, well @ least not my snowangel69


 lol. TT is at one with the animals. Def. an animal whisperer. I will take any attention I can get. 0

OMG the puppy monkey @nutmeg!!!!!!:rofl2:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> @Noreaster
> 
> @TT
> lol. I will take any attention I can get. 0
> ...


Ditto snowangel


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowangel99 said:


> @Noreaster
> So basically as long as the girls wore long skirts over their pants they were good to go. It doesn't matter if you break your legs, as long as you are abiding by our cultural laws lol.
> 
> OMG about those moose so close to your house. That is super super cool!!!!!
> ...



[ame]https://vimeo.com/115424308[/ame]

[ame]https://vimeo.com/110831455[/ame]

I have some bear videos too haha.

In the fall I go into the miles of blueberry fields, @ about 4:30 in the morning. 

Lots of bears


TT


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

timmytard said:


> It's all good haha
> 
> When I see yours
> 
> ...





poutanen said:


> To paraphrase: "In the face"
> 
> Don't ask me how I know. :embarrased1:





timmytard said:


> Correct, we'll just leave it @ that.
> 
> No harm, no foul.
> 
> ...


TT freaked me out.
Made an avatar and replaced it! :|

Now go ahead and make fun of my almond eyes! >


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

nutmegchoi said:


> TT freaked me out.
> Made and avatar and replaced it! :|
> 
> Now go ahead and make fun of my almond eyes! >


And he blames chomps for being a perv. 

I don't even remember what your avatar looked like. Lol


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Argo said:


> And he blames chomps for being a perv.
> 
> I don't even remember what your avatar looked like. Lol


And funny how I have to read twice to understand both TT and Chomps.
"Whhhhhhaaaaaat????"


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

nutmegchoi said:


> And funny how I have to read twice to understand both TT and Chomps.
> "Whhhhhhaaaaaat????"


:WTF::WTF::WTF::WTF: :blink:


_No *WAY*_ I'm as "out of left field" as TT! :blink::laugh:
(...you sure english is your _first_ language?)  >

JK!!! >


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Freaked out enough to change your avatar...........pretty sure he's harmless.......in a red headed uncle, single but been married 4 times, stack of Hustler magazine owning, dildo collecting, not allowed within 300 yards of an elementary school.......kinda way.......


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> Freaked out enough to change your avatar...........pretty sure he's harmless.......in a red headed uncle, single but been married 4 times, stack of Hustler magazine owning, dildo collecting, not allowed within 300 yards of an elementary school.......kinda way.......




Which one are we talking about?
TT or Chomps??!! lol


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

nutmegchoi said:


> Which one are we talking about?
> TT or Chomps??!! lol


Can't be me,.. Only been married once! >


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Back on track...I don't think this is very crazy but here is our normal Colorado weekend.

Leave: 5 pm on Thursday night from Kansas City
Drive: Through the night to arrive at CO destination between 3-5am.
Sleep: For a couple hours in the truck
Snowboard: Friday, Saturday and Sunday from open to last chair
Drive: Home Sunday through the night to get home to make it to work on Monday morning.

Add on: If it is a Vail resort weekend, we make sure to ride Breck, Vail or Beaver all day and then hit Keystone for night riding the same evening.

It sure makes for a long ride home though...the conversations at 3am Monday morning are very odd and would be great youtube material


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

nutmegchoi said:


> Which one are we talking about?
> TT or Chomps??!! lol


Yes.
>

10char.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Land and internet speed record for nutmegchoi becoming a Veteran SF Member. Congrats


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Do I get a donut??!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

TT & Chomps are in charge of donuts


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> TT & Chomps are in charge of donuts


Wait, what???


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

timmytard said:


> It's all good haha
> 
> When I see yours
> 
> ...


boo kok e = bulgogi?







= korean roast beef= roast beef = meat skirt? I got you bro.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Wait, what???


Sorry.... Typo:embarrased1:


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

SnowDogWax said:


> Sorry.... Typo:embarrased1:


Totally, B.U.S.T.E.D.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

nutmegchoi said:


> Do I get a donut??!!


I would say that's up to him,..! But I believe he's married! >



SnowDogWax said:


> TT & Chomps are in charge of donuts


...if that were true? Breeches & Yoga pants would still be allowed as "Troll Deterrent! :huh: 


:hairy:


-edit-
....it would also mean that the Inmates are running the Asylum!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

crazy, crazy, crazy
Today at Copper Alpine locker. 
All dressed ready to shred. :snowboard4:
Grabbed my heavy backpack to store it on the top shelf. (17" :computer3:Computer, books, iPad,) 
Bag drops like a rock. 
No hesitation I reach out and catch bag. 
Shelf falls and splits open the bridge of my nose. 
Bloody, Bloody...:injured:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

nutmegchoi said:


> Totally, B.U.S.T.E.D.



Sorry....head injury:whiteflag:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

timmytard said:


> https://vimeo.com/115424308
> TT


I showed this video to my 11 year old DD last time you posted it and insert tween voice with attitude, "Oh next time we go snowboarding, I am SO doing that. We are going to bring birdseed right mom? Because I WANT to feed the birds. We are SO doing that."

Thanks TT. Thanks. We are going to spend an entire weekend fixated on why the Fn birds aren't stopping to eat out of HER hands. "But why did they do it for YOUR friend mommy? Why? Why? Why?"
@d2cycles


> Back on track...I don't think this is very crazy but here is our normal Colorado weekend.
> 
> Leave: 5 pm on Thursday night from Kansas City
> Drive: Through the night to arrive at CO destination between 3-5am.
> ...


How long did it take you to be able to ride this long in one stretch? I can only ride 2.5 hours til one of my quads hurts bad so I am forced to take a break otherwise I start catching edges from being tired. And how do you not fall asleep driving home?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dunno:


@nutmeg
Congrats on becoming a veteran! YAY!







I am sad to see your old avatar go. It was so pretty! Bring it back! And yes @Donutz owes you a donut!


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

SnowDogWax said:


> crazy, crazy, crazy
> Today at Copper Alpine locker.
> All dressed ready to shred. :snowboard4:
> Grabbed my heavy backpack to store it on the top shelf. (17" :computer3:Computer, books, iPad,)
> ...


Geeze... You okay?
Nose broken? Stitched up??

Where was Copper Mt. avy cat when your nose needed to be licked??!!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

SnowDogWax said:


> crazy, crazy, crazy
> Today at Copper Alpine locker.
> All dressed ready to shred. :snowboard4:
> Grabbed my heavy backpack to store it on the top shelf. (17" :computer3:Computer, books, iPad,)
> ...


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

But did you get to ride?*


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But did you get to ride?*


YES:smile: Thanks to a Mom with a Band-Aid


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

nutmegchoi said:


> TT freaked me out.
> Made an avatar and replaced it! :|
> 
> Now go ahead and make fun of my almond eyes! >


Oh come on, it was a harmless observation.

I purposely spelled it wrong cause I was hoping you wouldn't get it.
After typing it, I realized, you might not get it, but the people that did would need to spell it out for you.

There's only 3 people that even understood it.
Change your profile pic back to what it was.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> Land and internet speed record for nutmegchoi becoming a Veteran SF Member. Congrats


Haha I thought your "What no salad" comment was in reference to , ah... 

Then I watched the lion video with volume, oh haha that salad.



TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> YES:smile: Thanks to a Mom with a Band-Aid


Even tiny Cuts to the face & head bleed like you stuck a pig, don't they? Glad it dint ruin your day! Thumbsup for prepared Moms! :cheer:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

SnowDogWax said:


> YES:smile: Thanks to a Mom with a Band-Aid


Glad you were able to ride. Now if you were in Aspen you would sue the resort for faulty shelving!!!!!!! Or make up a story that the mom who gave you the bandaid actually punched you and try to steal your ipad and computer.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Haha I thought your "What no salad" comment was in reference to , ah...
> 
> Then I watched the lion video with volume, oh haha that salad.
> 
> ...


TT thought salad line was priceless


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Crazy snowboard story? Did time in the Driggs during the 80's and 90's. I still smell like patchouli.


----------

